# Uber vs. Lyft Demographics



## Dr. Doug (Sep 11, 2017)

Since now driving for Lyft and Uber, I have noticed that the black population prefers Lyft. Now my total number of rides on Lyft is far less than Uber (I started Uber first), so this observation is purely anecdotal at this point.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

Dr. Doug said:


> Since now driving for Lyft and Uber, I have noticed that the black population prefers Lyft. Now my total number of rides on Lyft is far less than Uber (I started Uber first), so this observation is purely anecdotal at this point.


Can you run a poll about religion next? 
What's your experience with passengers wearing yarmulkes?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I have noticed a dramatic demographics division, but it has nothing to do with race. Or religion.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Raven087 said:


> Can you run a poll about religion next?
> What's your experience with passengers wearing yarmulkes?


How can Oscar Mayer NOT be Kosher !

Oy !


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

More of every minority on Lyft


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Dr. Doug said:


> Since now driving for Lyft and Uber, I have noticed that the black population prefers Lyft. Now my total number of rides on Lyft is far less than Uber (I started Uber first), so this observation is purely anecdotal at this point.


your vision is pretty good for an elderly fella


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Anyone want to get a pool going on how long until thread lock? I got by 10:00 EDT Wednesday


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

This is gonna go off the rails pretty quick.

But yes..in my area, I notice there are far more minorities (who tend to be non tippers, rude, rate poorly and make up claims to get free rides) using Lyft than Uber. Uber has plenty of trash too but Lyft is more consistent with its trash.

Some of this can be attributed to the fact that Uber was here first and many of them either got booted from Uber or their ratings fell soo low that no Uber driver would get them..so they cockroached to Lyft.


----------



## Cigars (Dec 8, 2016)

A year and a half ago the typical Lyft customer for me was the Sista.
They were in their 20's and 30's. professional, and great customers.
Then it went downhill fast.

Now the typical Lyft customer is:
Hoodrat
Customer who looks at Lyft/Uber apps and picks the lower cost by 23 cents.
The customer who doesn't tip.
The customer who takes the shorter trip
The annoying social justice warrior who thinks that because she takes Lyft and not Uber she is protecting women even though Lyft treats their 1,000,000 women drivers worse than Uber does. But the social justice warrior is only concerned about one woman who hit a glass ceiling and was called Babe while making a quarter million a year.
The Uber customer from 4 years ago who thinks that a brand new car should pick them up and bring them to the train for $4 while offering water and mints.
The customer that lodges a complaint because a hair is in the backseat.

Lyft customers are the dregs of the rideshare industry.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I don't see a racial difference in my market. The difference I see is the vast majority of my Lyft riders are local residents -- rather than business/tourist travelers.

The only other noticeable difference I see is that Lyft pax tip less frequently, and never tip more than $5 -- usually $1-$3.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

I drive late nights only, give me the chill high black dude on Lyft anytime over the obnoxious white drunk chicks on uber.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Dr. Doug said:


> Since now driving for Lyft and Uber, I have noticed that the black population prefers Lyft. Now my total number of rides on Lyft is far less than Uber (I started Uber first), so this observation is purely anecdotal at this point.


...at least he didn't say "the blacks" LOL


----------



## dogmeat (Mar 12, 2018)

Currently trying to hit the new driver bonus with Lyft, so I haven't driven with Uber just yet. My friends that utilize ride sharing are young professionals that look the part. In sweats an a t-shirt they can look better than I do when I'm in slacks/polo. they only use Uber.

It seems like the PAX with Lyft can be rough around the edges and a bit strange, but at the same time they tend to be laid back, go-with-the-flow type of people which is more my kind of style.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Adieu said:


> More of every minority on Lyft


Like a pool pool platter?


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

dogmeat said:


> Currently trying to hit the new driver bonus with Lyft, so I haven't driven with Uber just yet. My friends that utilize ride sharing are young professionals that look the part. In sweats an a t-shirt they can look better than I do when I'm in slacks/polo. they only use Uber.
> 
> It seems like the PAX with Lyft can be rough around the edges and a bit strange, but at the same time they tend to be laid back, go-with-the-flow type of people which is more my kind of style.


What are you talking about? Maybe you need to hit the gym or buy your clothes somewhere other than Sears. You don't need to be sniffing corporate butts to look decent. Get it together, man.


----------



## dogmeat (Mar 12, 2018)

Raven087 said:


> What are you talking about? Maybe you need to hit the gym or buy your clothes somewhere other than Sears. You don't need to be sniffing corporate butts to look decent. Get it together, man.


 just trying to paint the picture of the differences between Uber and Lyft pax.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

Lmao
This board loves some low key racism...


----------



## Dr. Jim Sadler (Dec 13, 2016)

GlenGreezy said:


> Lmao
> This board loves some low key racism...


Here we go again. Point out commonalities based on anecdotal evidence and you're labeled a racist. Your comment is racist. Stop with the stupidity.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

During the day I generally prefer Uber riders because more business people / tourists use it and the rides are longer.

Night time is a different story as Uber switches over to annoying drunk kids and generally cheap aholes. 

Yes black people use Lyft more then Uber by a large margin. I don' quite understand the point of pointing it out though....


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Raven087 said:


> Can you run a poll about religion next?
> What's your experience with passengers wearing yarmulkes?


I haven't had any black passengers wearing a yarmulke yet! Have you?


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Cigars said:


> A year and a half ago the typical Lyft customer for me was the Sista.
> They were in their 20's and 30's. professional, and great customers.
> Then it went downhill fast.
> 
> ...


And that my friends is why I do lyft premium only..... no base fares, no ho's and hoodrats messing up my ride.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

When I was doing Lyft I kinda noticed the same thing.. Maybe it's because of how or where Lyft does it's marketing.. or, maybe just coincidence ..


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lyfted13 said:


> ...at least he didn't say "the blacks" LOL


You mean " The Blacks"



upyouruber said:


> I haven't had any black passengers wearing a yarmulke yet! Have you?


Make Yarmulke' s Black again !

Kippah for Skippah.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Dr. Jim Sadler said:


> Here we go again. Point out commonalities based on anecdotal evidence and you're labeled a racist. Your comment is racist. Stop with the stupidity.


"(P)ointing out commonalities based on anecdotal evidence" is useful how? To what end?

I'd also add that everything posted here is *perceived* commonalities. I have yet to someone post a spreadsheet with actual, proofed data about U/L demographics in this thread yet.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

I forgot you are talking base rides...

Walmart is Walmart...


----------



## William Fenton (Jan 1, 2018)

I think where you drive and when you drive dictates your basic pax more than if you are driving Lyft or Uber. I drive more around a university and tend to get a lot of international students. While most don't tip, they are all polite and well manerman. I don't drive after 11pm ever so I don't get the drunks.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Skinny1 said:


> I forgot you are talking base rides...
> 
> Walmart is Walmart...


Uber = Walmart, Lyft = Bodega


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Dr. Doug said:


> Since now driving for Lyft and Uber, I have noticed that the black population prefers Lyft. Now my total number of rides on Lyft is far less than Uber (I started Uber first), so this observation is purely anecdotal at this point.


Glad to see you caught your second wind.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

One platform has passengers that use credit cards and bank accounts. The other uses prepaid cards and ebt.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Cigars said:


> A year and a half ago the typical Lyft customer for me was the Sista.
> They were in their 20's and 30's. professional, and great customers.
> Then it went downhill fast.
> 
> ...


Is there a way I can like this 1,000,000 times??



Dr. Jim Sadler said:


> Here we go again. Point out commonalities based on anecdotal evidence and you're labeled a racist. Your comment is racist. Stop with the stupidity.


Anecdotal evidence is evidence without a scientific basis. Just observations mainly. So you may be technically right. However it is obvious that a large portion of drivers agree that many of these negative comments are indeed true. It happens too many times to too many drivers. Including me. Here's a REAL unscientific statement: If it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck......It's a duck!


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Anecdotal evidence is evidence without a scientific basis. Just observations mainly. So you may be technically right. However it is obvious that a large portion of drivers agree that many of these negative comments are indeed true. It happens too many times to too many drivers. Including me. Here's a REAL unscientific statement: If it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck......It's a duck!


Or it's just confirmation bias.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

I see the differences in age not race.
You get pax think the price the pay is the real world price and it’s TOO MUCH. Not truly loyal.
Older pax are like dam you work hard.... I’m so sorry. Thanks for the great service. Tip more and more often as far as I can see.
Pax from back east and the south tip well and often and are super nice to me.

All races can be paxholes, entitled, and pretentious...and overlery empowered by the stupid “rating” system.

Whatever...


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

I never seen a Black person who was actually black.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Wow that's really insightful.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

It's not really a race/class thing as much as a money culture thing. Uber is the Uberb#tch of cheap. Pax crave cheap and Uber bets the rideshare market in meeting this demand. Uber is the best rideshare company to date that understands how to profit from being cheap - by exploiting its drivers AND pax base. Unlike Lyft, Uber has more cash and manpower resources. Which means Uber won't hesitate to exploit more riskier markets/economically depressed areas. Odds are it will break even from the sheer volume of ants it has operating in the vicinity of these areas.

This article posted in Dec 2016. The pax riderbase comments are particularly humourous where Lyft is concerned. But this was back in the playa era where drivers were still able to make $2200+/wk. Anyhow, the article is still relevant as to why ppl are still sticking with Uber (especially since Lyft has finally unmasked itself to its driver base as the evil Uber twin)

https://www.inc.com/quora/uber-left-sidecar-and-lyft-in-the-dust-with-this-brilliant-strategy.html

Now as to WTH it appears more black ppl are riding with the American Psycho better bf platform? Haven't a single clue /trolling>


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Guys, Dr. Doug is so vey tired of hearing and reading about racial issues. Can we stop posting about racial issues in the thread that he started to hear and read about racial issues?


----------

